# Any way to trim rats nails?



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, not trim them, but file them or something? I have seen those wheels that are lined with the sandpapery type stuff that help dull them, but my girls never use their wheel and I feel like that can't be very comfortable.

I sometimes am a little allergic to their scratches, and my shoulders are covered in little scrapes. I have dwarf rats so their nails are so small and sharp its like a razorblade!


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Get a lava ledge, many rats like to perch on things and it keeps their nails down, they can chew it too! That or you can get a brick from somewhere and put it under their water bottle so that have to go on it to drink that will keep their nails down. I've never known a female rat especially who will stay still enough to clip so finding a way to wear them down is good


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks! I definitely will try that!!


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

I use a clipper, their small scissors and are a size down from a guinea pig pair. 

My partner holds them and I cut them (just the tips) all of them don't mind it at all (unless their having a grumpy day) 

Considering I've had 80 nails to cut over 3 years I've only caught the nail too short 3 times. (I was mortified, made him bathe in flour!)


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

I have the same problem, my girls love to climb all over me, but hate getting their nails trimmed.
One thing to also try is to get them to hold still by setting down a pile of all of their favorite treats. Then you can lift their back legs and trim them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

JapaneseDolly said:


> Get a lava ledge, many rats like to perch on things and it keeps their nails down, they can chew it too! That or you can get a brick from somewhere and put it under their water bottle so that have to go on it to drink that will keep their nails down. I've never known a female rat especially who will stay still enough to clip so finding a way to wear them down is good


Yep this was suggested to me (probably by you actually? Lol), and I put the Lava Ledge under their water bottle. They love it for chewing (finally since I couldn't get them to chew anything) and their nails are staying nice and short. I love it so much even their travel cage has one.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a lava ledge and my girls sit on it momentarily and it does nothing for their nails. I swear one of my girls sharpens hers during the night so she can wake me up properly in the morning. ;D I trim my girls nails with clippers. They wiggle a bit (my girls are so active!), but I hold them in one hand and hold the foot and just quickly snip the tip off.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

agirl65 said:


> I have a lava ledge and my girls sit on it momentarily and it does nothing for their nails. I swear one of my girls sharpens hers during the night so she can wake me up properly in the morning. ;D I trim my girls nails with clippers. They wiggle a bit (my girls are so active!), but I hold them in one hand and hold the foot and just quickly snip the tip off.


Where is your ledge? It has to be somewhere like under the water bottle for it to be effective. I have mine as a perch in a well trafficked area and t helps a bit but mostly the chew on it when bored.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Where is your ledge? It has to be somewhere like under the water bottle for it to be effective. I have mine as a perch in a well trafficked area and t helps a bit but mostly the chew on it when bored.


Ahhhh, that makes perfect sense!! Thanks for that tip I'll move it tonight, you are so knowlegable!!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Maddie said:


> Yep this was suggested to me (probably by you actually? Lol), and I put the Lava Ledge under their water bottle. They love it for chewing (finally since I couldn't get them to chew anything) and their nails are staying nice and short. I love it so much even their travel cage has one.


AWESOME! I'll definitely go get one then!

Thanks everyone love all the help xoxo


----------



## sharon1971 (Feb 17, 2014)

i have just bought 3 lava ledges.. they sent one of each colour so nice and colourful!!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I use lava ledges for getting down from one of the shelves in the cage and I just order three more from Amazon. I want to eventually replace all the metal ladder/ramps which came with the cage with them as I think they're great!

Here's a picture of them being utilised - as you can see they gnaw on them too so good for teeth.


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Sherlock using his ledge for the appropriate use! Best place under water bottles, all 4 boys use it


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't own any lava ledges at the moment but i used to have one and they are quite awesome it's a great reccomendation for rat owners who wish to properly maintain their rats nails and teeth. I have heard of people carefully and strategically using sandpaper as well but lava ledges just seem safer to use.


----------

